# Dust collector



## Cutmyself (Feb 20, 2021)

Hi everyone, I am new to the site and was needing some information. I have a small shop that is used to build wooden fishing lures. I have a medical condition and I need to keep the air quality good. I have in the past just used a shop vac to collect dust from my band saw and spindle sander. Recently my father-in-law gave me a Jet DC1100a that is basically like new. Well after doing some research it looks like it probably puts out more dust than the shop vac. So my question is if I get the vortex cone and put a canister filter on it will that be sufficient or do you need the other pre liter that people use on them also? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Those improvements will really help. With a high a high quality filter you should be good.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

im going to suggest adding an air filter to your shop,too. not necessarily this one but one similar
https://www.jettools.com/us/en/p/afs-1000b-1000-cfm-air-filtration-system-3-speed-with-remote-control/708620B

iirc, there are outer and inner filters available that filter down to a smaller micron that the stock ones,too.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I think the problem with what you had given to you was the filter bag. It just isn't tight enough. So the canister filter will help greatly, and I suspect the wok will as well (no first hand experience). The ambient air cleaner may not be a bad idea either. It won't provide immediate resolution, but it will help clean dust that might settle, making the shop cleaner.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

+1 on tomsteve comment. Don't forget a Air Filtration Unit. The fine wading dust is a issue not always thought about. Especially needed if you have a medical condition with concerns of air quality. The canister filters for dust collectors normally have a better micron rating than the bag filters.

With a small shop you could use a Wen 3410 https://wenproducts.com/collections/dust-management. Outer filter has a 5 micron rating and the inner filter has a 1 micron rating. It makes a big difference in my small shop.

If you want to go with a higher cfm rating with the same micron rating, the Wen 3415T is a good option.


----------



## Cutmyself (Feb 20, 2021)

Hey thanks for the responses, so I pulled the trigger and ordered a MERV 15 filter from Wynn Environmental and a cone from Fastool. I definitely think I will get an air cleaner to use as well as soon as I recover my budget for the shop. 
What are your thoughts on me adding a trash can with a Thein baffle. That seems to be pretty affordable addition if it would help. But would it be overkill since I am adding the cone to the Jet DC?


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

I added the pleated filter from jet, 2 micron, and the vortex cone. Great results. Wen has air filter units for a good price. I ordered my wen from home depot.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> im going to suggest adding an air filter to your shop,too. not necessarily this one but one similar
> https://www.jettools.com/us/en/p/afs-1000b-1000-cfm-air-filtration-system-3-speed-with-remote-control/708620B
> 
> iirc, there are outer and inner filters available that filter down to a smaller micron that the stock ones,too.
> ...





> im going to suggest adding an air filter to your shop,too. not necessarily this one but one similar
> https://www.jettools.com/us/en/p/afs-1000b-1000-cfm-air-filtration-system-3-speed-with-remote-control/708620B
> 
> iirc, there are outer and inner filters available that filter down to a smaller micron that the stock ones,too.
> ...


i just added one of these to my shop and even with 16'peak roof 25×25 it clears the air in about 15 minutes making a huge improvement.


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

> ...adding a trash can with a Thein baffle… would it be overkill since I am adding the cone to the Jet DC?
> 
> - Cutmyself


Yes. More than overkill. The flow resistance it adds would noticeably reduce the ability of the DC to keep fine dust out of your air. It might slightly reduce your filter cleanings but hardly enough to justify the flow loss. The Vortex cone already gives you most of the separation of the Thien but with less performance degradation.


----------



## Jim2020 (Jun 26, 2020)

I don't know anything about your shop, but if possible, I'd suggest you exhaust you dust collector directly outdoors. It simplifies the collection process, reducing filter costs, and flow restrictions associated with indoor venting.

I recently did that to my garage, and with a 14" cyclone, I have no visible sawdust outside below the vent.

Your idea of air filter(s) for the air inside the shop is very good. Get the invisible dust out of the air. I'd also suggest you consider building yourself a down draft table work station to help capture the sanding dust. Jim


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

The pleated filter you just bought do catch way more than the bag filter.
But like others have said. Adding an air filter to go with it will work wonders. 
I have the jet listed above, Many brands to choose from and I think they all work about the same. 
The Dust collector will work really well to catch dust off tool that were made to hook to it. Band saw, table saw, etc. 
You mentioned a spindle sander. they tend to have terrible dust collection. Same with most hand held sanders. 
The air filter hanging in my shop keeps it very nice and clear. At times I have forgot to turn it on, and it can get cloudy quick with a spindle or belt sander running. Hit the remote on the air cleaner, and within minutes the air is clean again.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I had that Dust Collector for quite awhile with the vortex cone and filter. It worked extremely well. I sold it to get a bigger one as my shop expanded.


----------



## Cutmyself (Feb 20, 2021)

Thanks for all the good suggestions, my next purchase will be an air filter unit.


----------

